# Digital Cockpit Retrofit



## JustinNorCal (Dec 29, 2015)

Working on making this happen for my 2018 SEL R-Line. ECS now has the dash cluster available, having them check fiber optic cable and bezel. From there it should be a matter of swapping and coding which dealer said they can do. Hoping this in total is about $1k. Much less than getting through Premium which had bunch extras I didn't need or want.


----------



## adema69 (Jun 4, 2006)

In for detail on this! I want to do the swap in my wifes 18 sel do you have link to the cluster on ecs?


----------



## Jatmobil (Mar 11, 2002)

*Tuned in*

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## adema69 (Jun 4, 2006)

Its been done on the mk7 golf the alltrack forum has a nice right up on it im sure its going to be very similar to the tiguans. I wonder is we need to run the fiber optic connector. im gonna call my dealer tomorrow and see how much they can get the parts for


----------



## JustinNorCal (Dec 29, 2015)

You do need the cable if you want to display nav in the console. I need to check if you need a new bezel. 

Here is the ECS part # for our car. 
https://www.ecstuning.com/b-genuine-volkswagen-audi-parts/combinst/5na920791b/


----------



## adema69 (Jun 4, 2006)

If anyone has done this yet what did the dealer charge to have it all programmed?


----------



## adema69 (Jun 4, 2006)

Found out part numbers for the aid for a tiguan is 5NA-920-891-B (you will need to know the build date of your car though as there is two options for the tiguan)
the surround piece for aid for the tiguan is 5NN-857-189-A-HZG. The aid display can be had for 7-800$ and the trim piece runs around 350-400$ and add in the optic cable $20-30. If you are able to install the cable and remove all the panels and trims you can have the dealer swap the cluster and program it and immobilizer for a few hundred. So for about $1,400 you can have a tiguan digital cockpit retro fit:thumbup:


----------



## JustinNorCal (Dec 29, 2015)

I was under the impression if you had an SEL or SEL-P the bezel was the same and didn't need to swap for AID?


----------



## adema69 (Jun 4, 2006)

JustinNorCal said:


> I was under the impression if you had an SEL or SEL-P the bezel was the same and didn't need to swap for AID?



No you definitely need a new bezel. That why they sell one with or without aid. Oh and it’s freaking expensive Half the cost of the display lol.


----------



## washyourrhands (Aug 20, 2009)

This is definitely something I want to do eventually if it can be done pretty cheap. The dash is one of the only things I don’t love about this car


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

washyourrhands said:


> This is definitely something I want to do eventually if it can be done pretty cheap. The dash is one of the only things I don’t love about this car
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So, you prefer the Timex look to the Rolex look?


----------



## adema69 (Jun 4, 2006)

washyourrhands said:


> This is definitely something I want to do eventually if it can be done pretty cheap. The dash is one of the only things I don’t love about this car
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


100% won’t be cheap lol the digital dash alone is 800$ the new trim piece is another 400$ figure 1-200$ for dealer programming. Your gonna need vag com if you don’t have it.


----------



## JustinNorCal (Dec 29, 2015)

All relative to what you want and what you value it at. Software for my wife's car was $1800. Having had a lot of modified cars in past, it's never been a cheap hobby.


----------



## adema69 (Jun 4, 2006)

Hey just wanted to update on this digital cockpit. I am bringing the tiguan in for the sunroof recall update and going to have the dealer program the digital cockpit to the car so ill update with pictures if they are successful on the programming. I ran the fiber optic cable and going to leave the panels apart to make it easier for their tech to swap and plug in the new cluster.


----------



## sacherel (Dec 3, 2000)

adema69 said:


> Hey just wanted to update on this digital cockpit. I am bringing the tiguan in for the sunroof recall update and going to have the dealer program the digital cockpit to the car so ill update with pictures if they are successful on the programming. I ran the fiber optic cable and going to leave the panels apart to make it easier for their tech to swap and plug in the new cluster.


I’m interested in how things went. I’m considering this but my dealer does not want to do the install or program, they don’t want the liability of it. How are you able to get the coding? Thank you.


----------



## lgbalfa (Nov 18, 2018)

While the digital dash is very nice, if I did not have it, I probably would not do a retrofit as the analog dash is still very nice.

I am kind of old school.

The more technology that there is in the car, the more likely something will end up breaking.

Thanks


----------



## adema69 (Jun 4, 2006)

Update
Ok dealer was able to program the cluster to the car. Cluster is working properly looks so much better than the analog cluster. My only issue is getting the nav maps on the screen for the life of me i cannot get this to work!


----------



## LuvMydux (Mar 31, 2019)

Digital dash is pretty cool but I feel like its just an initial novelty item. Once you set up the display how you want it, it is just set and forget to me. The dealer let us take home a SEL to help us decide if we want to buy the Tig. I actually didn't like the nav displayed on the cockpit as it seemed distracting and when it is on the cockpit then the radio is just balckout which was annoying. I think I just prefer the nave to display on the radio. Personal preference.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

lgbalfa said:


> ....The more technology that there is in the car, the more likely something will end up breaking.....


Can you explain how that would be factual? Or are you just repeating something you heard someone else say?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

adema69 said:


> .....looks so much better than the analog cluster......


So, to you, a Timex looks better than a Rolex? :screwy:


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

LuvMydux said:


> .....I think I just prefer the nave to display on the radio. Personal preference.


Which VW provided you as an option in the setup.


----------



## adema69 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Looking for someone with a 2018 tiguan with digital cockpit!*

If someone with a 2018 tiguan with digital cockpit could be a huge savory. I retrofitted one to my tiguan and trying to get the nav to work on it. If possible with vagcom I am looking for the long code for 17 and 5f! Greatly appreciated if local to no i will gladly come and scan myself!


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

adema69 said:


> If someone with a 2018 tiguan with digital cockpit could be a huge savory. I retrofitted one to my tiguan and trying to get the nav to work on it. If possible with vagcom I am looking for the long code for 17 and 5f! Greatly appreciated if local to no i will gladly come and scan myself!


You will probably also want adaptation maps as well as coding. Many (most?) changes in VW's newer controllers are through adaptations not coding. One more question: Is your factory NAV system the same one that is standard with the digital cockpit? I don't know, but it might be possible that it can't be done.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

adema69 said:


> If someone with a 2018 tiguan with digital cockpit could be a huge savory. I retrofitted one to my tiguan and trying to get the nav to work on it. If possible with vagcom I am looking for the long code for 17 and 5f! Greatly appreciated if local to no i will gladly come and scan myself!


Not my tiguan but there is one autoscan on ross tech forum

https://forums.ross-tech.com/showthread.php?14100-2018-VW-Tiguan-SEL-Premium-Auto-Scan


----------



## adema69 (Jun 4, 2006)

Success! Was able to get the maps to work on the aid. So long story short it’s possible to get retro fit aid to your tiguan all in all cost me 1350 to swap it cluster trim and dealer programming!


----------



## alucinari (Mar 4, 2013)

lgbalfa said:


> The more technology that there is in the car, the more likely something will end up breaking.


Not that I’m disagreeing with you, but it’s that’s an amusing statement coming from someone with two Alfa’s!

Beautiful cars though, I’m jealous!


----------



## blipsnack (Jan 25, 2020)

Dumb question. Is the fiber optic cable only needed if you have NAV?


----------



## adema69 (Jun 4, 2006)

You need that cable if you want the nav on the digital cockpit with out it you wont have that feature...


----------



## jglenn521 (Feb 16, 2020)

Hello, new guy here...

I bought a new 2020 Tiguan SE (build date 9/2019) 

Itâ€™️s a nice car, but having owned it for a couple months Iâ€™️m somewhat dissatisfied that I did not drop the extra 4K on the SEL with 4 motion, digital cockpit, fog lamps etc... There isnâ€™️t even a button to open the garage doors, which seems like a standard feature these days.

So, I own the car and itâ€™️s a nice car... but I want to love the car.

what do I need to add digital cockpit? I keep my cars a long time, so the cost or return isnâ€™️t so much of an issue.

For you modders: How much of the differences between SE and SEL are available in the car and simply not programmed? Is it a software vs hardware thing?

Will the dealer do all of these mods or do I need to find a mod shop? What specific parts and where do you source them?

Thanks!


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

jglenn521 said:


> ....There isnâ€™️t even a button to open the garage doors, which seems like a standard feature these days.....


Should you be driving if you can't get out and open your own garage door?


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

So let me make sure I'm understanding this correctly. I have a 2018 SE, which means it doesn't have nav, but it does have the discover media 8". I have no desire to have navigation, but I do want the digital cockpit. 

I found a nice kit on AliExpress. Not a bad price. I've seen cheaper cheaper online for used displays. 
https://www.aliexpress.com/i/32910767410.html


So my questions are:
*1.)* Retrofitting the digital cockpit into a non-navigation tiguan is as simple as buying the cluster and bezel, and taking it to a VW dealer to be coded? What do I even ask my dealership? That I want them to code a new speedometer cluster to the car? 
*2.)* Can a used cluster be programmed to work? (mileage and all)


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

The other option is aftermarket. EZ-Retrofit makes displays for VWs that require no coding and are completely plug and play and replicate OEM. I inquired to them and they said that they will be coming out with a version for the Tiguan in May. 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_

The install requires you to take out your old cluster and swap the motherboard into this new display. This way there's no additional coding and no need to deal with component protection. Here's a video of the install on the Golf: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0dW_3zDzQR8&t=513s

And here's a video of the functions: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3axQksJRFk

I'm tempted to go this route because it doesn't require a dealer to code the display, but I'm also apprehensive because we all know how Chinese quality can be. The nice part seems to be that you can just swap the motherboard back into the OEM cluster if there's issues. 

I will probably go with OEM, but this is an interesting option. Especially the phone screen mirroring function.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

D3Audi said:


> So let me make sure I'm understanding this correctly. I have a 2018 SE, which means it doesn't have nav, but it does have the discover media 8". I have no desire to have navigation, but I do want the digital cockpit.
> 
> I found a nice kit on AliExpress. Not a bad price. I've seen cheaper cheaper online for used displays.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/i/32910767410.html
> ...


You need Cluster, bezel and run new fiber optic cable. Looks like the link you posted includes all of those. Although, I can not 100% confirm, I am pretty confident a digital cluster can be retrofitted to a vehicle without NAV. I think finding a dealer willing to do this work is a challenge because
1. They might tell you "this is not doable" because they are not competent beyond your normal maintenance/repair stuff.
2. They are competent but dont want to deal with the headache of figuring out

However I am sure you will find a dealer who is willing to do this. Also you might have more luck getting a new cluster(virgin) then a used one. Theoretically, internal VW documents that mechanics use only describe/guide through a new cluster replacement. You are giving them a better chance with a new cluster.

In short, it really comes down to capabilities of the mechanic who is doing it and dealership willingness to help you.

If it wasnt for the CP(Component Protection) system you would be able to do new cluster swap at home with tools like VCDS. But VW got smart over years and some things can only be done with a genuine ODIS Systems.


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

D3Audi said:


> So let me make sure I'm understanding this correctly. I have a 2018 SE, which means it doesn't have nav, but it does have the discover media 8". I have no desire to have navigation, but I do want the digital cockpit.
> 
> I found a nice kit on AliExpress. Not a bad price. I've seen cheaper cheaper online for used displays.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/i/32910767410.html
> ...


just a heads up, might want to double check but from the look of it that appears to be the older style of the digital dash. they changed it sometime throughout the 2019 model year i believe.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

DanSan said:


> just a heads up, might want to double check but from the look of it that appears to be the older style of the digital dash. they changed it sometime throughout the 2019 model year i believe.


You are correct that change happened on 2019 Tiguans made from January/2019

Sent from rotary phone


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

OEMplusCC said:


> DanSan said:
> 
> 
> > just a heads up, might want to double check but from the look of it that appears to be the older style of the digital dash. they changed it sometime throughout the 2019 model year i believe.
> ...


While the new cockpit is 10.25" vs 12", I'm fairly certain it is just differentiated by the bezel. The smaller unit just has the wider side bezel with gauges from what I can tell. That's probably how/why they were able to retrofit the smaller unit into the whole lineup seamlessly including the Atlas, Tiguan and Arteon (Jetta introduced the smaller version to the US).


----------



## Kushdaiin (Feb 24, 2012)

ice4life said:


> While the new cockpit is 10.25" vs 12", I'm fairly certain it is just differentiated by the bezel. The smaller unit just has the wider side bezel with gauges from what I can tell. That's probably how/why they were able to retrofit the smaller unit into the whole lineup seamlessly including the Atlas, Tiguan and Arteon (Jetta introduced the smaller version to the US).


I’ve done this mod with the older OEM screen on my ‘17 Golf R. The retrofit is pretty straight forward from the perspective of the physical install. I was lucky enough that my dealer was willing to tackle the job, otherwise you need ODIS. My wife has a ‘19 SEL-P with the newer screen. The interface is different between the two screens but that is contained within the unit itself. I would think either could be used but as you noted, the bezel would be different. There are pros/cons with both screen interfaces. Frankly, I like the older digital unit better. I just need to update my MIB to the newer version. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Yeah I prefer the “old” screen much more also. While the new one offers more features, it just looks bland IMO. Too simple. 

I was reading about it and I guess it can be done remotely with ODIS VAS 5054 if I can find a shop that’ll do it. This might be the route I go. This is all such uncharted territory for me lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NewDirection (May 29, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I'm trying to retrofit a digital dash to my Atlas. does anyone know how I might go about finding the bezel piece and what cable I need to display maps in the cluster? I know it's an optical cable of some sort but anyone have a part number?

Thanks,
NewD


----------



## jbryan7 (Apr 10, 2021)

So, i am new to VW. I just bought a '19 Jetta r-line and would like to add digital cockpit. Is it s simple as removing/replacing with the new display, or do you need to have the upgraded radio display as well? does the dealer need to get involved with programming...etc?


----------



## Adrianr514 (Dec 11, 2013)

Anyone have the VW part numbers for this? I am probably just really stupid as I can't find them.

I have a 21 Tiguan SE.


----------



## Resansid (May 13, 2019)

NewDirection said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm trying to retrofit a digital dash to my Atlas. does anyone know how I might go about finding the bezel piece and what cable I need to display maps in the cluster? I know it's an optical cable of some sort but anyone have a part number?
> 
> ...


Hi NewD, I am looking to do similar mod, where I have a 2018 Atlas Highline. Two local dealers I spoke to are not sure, how the new one is programmed. They are hesitant to do it. 
Have you been successful in swapping your analog to digital cluster. If so, How did you retain your old information milage etc? How was your dealer service in this upgrade. Looking at both genuine VW cluster or the retrofit option. I think genuine part is 3CN 920 891A. Available for around $1000 $USD. kindly advise. Thanks


----------



## Passatb7tdi (Mar 7, 2016)

This would be a cool retrofit, kinda pricey though!


----------



## 1.8TPSSTVARIANT (Nov 29, 2005)

I almost settled of an SE R-Line but luckily I found an SEL R-Line in Atlantic Blue, if not I would've been looking to retrofit a bunch of stuff.

The only retrofits I want to do are the IQ Light tailights, DLA function activated (working on the correct camera firmware) and maybe OEM adjustable suspension (DCC)


----------



## elias.kaz (Jun 29, 2019)

1.8TPSSTVARIANT said:


> I almost settled of an SE R-Line but luckily I found an SEL R-Line in Atlantic Blue, if not I would've been looking to retrofit a bunch of stuff.
> 
> The only retrofits I want to do are the IQ Light tailights, DLA function activated (working on the correct camera firmware) and maybe OEM adjustable suspension (DCC)


if you ever feel like doing dcc I have a complete new kit(wiring, control units and sensors) for sale (shock absorbers not included).. my friend bought these for his tiguan but decided not to proceed with the retrofit..


----------



## boxster002 (Jun 3, 2007)

Any update on this? 

I attempted to purchase a USED version of the first part number and install it. Key wouldn't detect (aka not programmed). I turned the car on and swapped the cluster while it was running. The screen worked fine with some errors...yay! Although the car wont start....I swapped by old analog cluster back in and now I'm getting every warning light/error known to man, but the car starts.

Does anyone know for sure that a used unit can not be programmed? Rumor is that IMMO IV can't be done via VCDS. I called the dealer and they said that they can try, but will not bite the bullet if is doesnt work nor be liable for anything. 

Can this be done with a USED cluster?




THANKS!


----------



## ec2k1gt (Feb 24, 2011)

boxster002 said:


> Any update on this?
> 
> I attempted to purchase a USED version of the first part number and install it. Key wouldn't detect (aka not programmed). I turned the car on and swapped the cluster while it was running. The screen worked fine with some errors...yay! Although the car wont start....I swapped by old analog cluster back in and now I'm getting every warning light/error known to man, but the car starts.
> 
> ...


Reason why the car won't start is that the Immobilizer data from your keys and ECM needs to be adapted to the new cluster. This is something that needs to be done with VW software, either at the dealership or at an independent with Odis/Geko access, VCDS Is not capable of handling this. 

Another issue you may run into is the fact that the cluster is used, VW only allows adjustment of the odometer on clusters that are new (0 miles) or used as long as they are under 10 miles. Anything above the 10 mile mark typically requires a form to be filled out and sent off to VW for approval. 

-Vic


----------



## MiniBazzer (5 mo ago)

Would be interested to hear if more people have gone down the AliExpress route for this retrofit...


----------

